# Atlas to Peco conversion



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

I am going to replace some of my Atlas turnouts with Peco. I have a couple of areas that consistently give me trouble. Probably some is due to my installation and also the quality of the Atlas turnouts. I am going to try the insulfrogs. What is the best way to go as far as a means of activating the Peco turnout. I have Atlas snap switches now. I am thinking of replacing them with a toggle on/off switch wired to "tortoise" actuator. (?). I have an NCE system but I am not inclined to tie them into the NCE control. 
Your views on what I might do, thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kudos for your pick of Peco Insulfrog turnouts.

Right away you won't have the turnout
derails you've experienced with the Atlas.

Couple of things to be aware of:

The Pecos have different measurements and
geometry. You may have to do some track realignment.

The Insulfrogs are power routing, so if you want 
uninterrupted power you'll want to use drops from
both frog rails to your buss.

You can use momentary normally open push buttons
to operate twin coils, DPDT switches to operate stall
motors. However, my first choice is the Stapleton 751D
panel switch that has a built in Cap Discharge Unit and
also controls panel or trackside LEDs. They are available
for either twin coil or stall motor. I wish I had known of
them when I made my panels.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM

I use the Peco PL10 twin coil point motors. They
lock in place but do not act as a spring switch.

If you use stall type point motors you must remove
the locking spring.

As with any twin coil motor you should use a 
capacitor discharge unit to protect the coils from
accidental long pulses that can burn them out.
Built in the Stapleton 751 D.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Torties can use a DPDT (no center off needed) . Powered by 12vdc, wire the switch the same as a reverse switch in DC. Peco make a solenoid operated switch machine that mounts to the bottom of the turnout (you need to dig out a hole under the turnout, they operate similar to how the Atlas switch machines work.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I just want to reinforce one of Don's points -- this isn't going to be a drop-in replacement. Not only are the legs different lengths, but the diverging leg of a Snap Switch is a 15 degree segment of an 18" radius curve. Pecos (and all other quality turnouts) have straight diverging legs. So replacing the Snap Switches is a big undertaking. I would get a single Peco turnout and some flex track and try mocking up the changes you need to make, just to see what you're in for.

And then there is actuation of the turnouts. The above suggestions are good, but I've always preferred micro-servo motors and controllers from Tam Valley Depot (www.tamvalleydepot.com). I recommend giving them a look before you go all in on another brand.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys for the feedback.
CTValleyRR, I will use your suggestion of getting one turnout and some flex track and making up a mockup replacement to see how I have to alter my existing track area to fit it in. Hadn't thought of that. 
This is why this forum has so much info, especially from you guys sharing your thoughts and ideas.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There's one additional factor you may want to
keep in mind. Peco uses terms instead of numbers
to describe the radius of their turnouts.

Peco small is about the same as an Atlas 4
Peco medium is similar to Atlas 6
Peco large is the number 8 or so.

Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Peco has started using frog numbers for their turnouts, i just got a Peco #6 in code 83.

Magic


----------



## grpaine (Jun 18, 2016)

DonR said:


> The Insulfrogs are power routing, so if you want uninterrupted power you'll want to use drops from
> both frog rails to your buss.
> Don


Don, I thought the Insulfrogs are NOT power routing; Electrofrogs are power routing. Do I have it backwards?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Insulfrogs will route power. As DonR stated, just run a pair of feeders to the tracks after the turnout. Power routing is a handy feature to have if you desire to cut power to a siding, for instance parking a locomotive there.


----------



## grpaine (Jun 18, 2016)

flyboy2610 said:


> Insulfrogs will route power. As DonR stated, just run a pair of feeders to the tracks after the turnout. Power routing is a handy feature to have if you desire to cut power to a siding, for instance parking a locomotive there.


My Peco SL-91's and SL-92's seem to be a hybrid of insulated frog and power routing but I don't want to hijack Flyerrich's posting with the details. I created a new posting.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flyerrich said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback.
> CTValleyRR, I will use your suggestion of getting one turnout and some flex track and making up a mockup replacement to see how I have to alter my existing track area to fit it in. Hadn't thought of that.
> This is why this forum has so much info, especially from you guys sharing your thoughts and ideas.


Glad I could help. Also, i don't think I was clear -- you may need one facing in each direction (right and left).


----------

